# The "SUPERBUILD" Case Mod



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 6, 2017)

*The "SUPERBUILD" Case Mod*

Hello to all,
As most of you know, in year 2011 I build a  “Phase Changer Rig” . An extreme overclocking rig. Capable to cool down the CPU below -38C. One of its kind in India.







It was a complete scratch build using MDF board and aluminium square rods.  Till date case is in good nick, only thing I did wrong was not to cover sides of lower phase changer section.

Nothing bad, but recently due to absence of the side covers I accidentally mange to damage the condenser and broke a copper tube. Resulting in a complete failure of the phase change unit.

Now this has to be fixed. But this MDF case is about six years old, so I said to myself the fixed phase change unit defiantly needs a new and safe home now.  So my hunt for a suitable case began.

As I have recently worked with few of Thermaltake cases, the first option came in my mind was the Thermaltake Core WP100 Super Tower Chassis.  A two chamber case perfect for my needs.






After going through the datasheet and checking dimensions, the Thermaltake Core WP100 Super Tower Chassis fits best for this super build giving new life to my 24/7 extreme overclocking Phase Changer build.

I called the new Case build as SUPERBUILD. Where CPU will be pushed to extreme limits at sub-zero temperature and I will also overclock the GPU using custom liquid cooling . So this build will be a super overclocking beast.

Like to thanks Thermaltake for supporting my idea and the build.

First the Thermaltake Core WP100 Super Tower Chassis arrived in two big and heavy boxes. One box had the Core W100 and other the Core P100.  Both are individual cases by themselves, but stacking them together makes the monster Core WP100 Chasis.




































Now let’s un-box the cases. We start with Core W100.
























































Case build experience with Thermaltake Core W100 Chassis is unique as this case is not like other cases in the market. As mostly all Pc cases are pre factory build and came ready to be used out of  the box but not this one.  Thermaltake Core WP100 Super Tower Chassis comes in de-assembled bits and pieces, with proper labelling and complete build guide. So one have to assemble this case piece by piece.  A total do-it-yourself experience, a priceless experience for me.

Beside all side panels and structural parts, the Core W100 case comes with a big accessories box, with lot of screws, for build the case together .


































































Now un-box the second half of the Thermaltake Core WP100 Super Tower Chassis, the Core P100 case.


























Now let’s start the build.




































The Core W100 and P100 stacked together to form the Core WP100 Super Tower .
















This is a huge case with superb build quality.
















All side panels are hinged with no panel screws what so ever. Also case have a big side window with thick acrylic sheet.









































I have installed a custom mains power connector back plate.





















Now repaired the phase changer unit. Replaced the condenser coil and re-filled the gas. Tested all working fine again. Now started installing the phase changer unit in the bottom section of the case i.e. P100. Everything fits perfect. Now next step will be installing a new controller and re-doing of all the wiring and all new insulation foam part.
















Waiting for some parts to arrive. Will update more

Thanks.


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2017)

It'll be interesting to see how you get on with this case as I have the exact same model, one that I will also say perfectly fitted my 4 year old daughter in (with the door open of course!!)  

I've had this case for a little over 18 months now and I'm nowhere near to finishing the system, but when money allows, I will do my best and get my X99 system up and running  

I look forward to seeing your build log!!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 7, 2017)

*07 Nov 2017*

Phase changer section wiring 90% done with few fans installation.  Waiting for insulation foam parts to come.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 11, 2017)

*11 Nov 2017*

Phase changer tubing is now properly insulated with new foam insulation.  Now top main PC section of the case is joined with the phase change section.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2017)

The case is a beast  

What is the phase changer tuned for power and temp wise?


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 11, 2017)

phill said:


> The case is a beast
> 
> What is the phase changer tuned for power and temp wise?


 
With this particular Phase changer i can overclock my i7-6700k (non delidded) upto 5.4GHz all core stable at -36C and Phase Changer alone draws approx +300 Watts from wall.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2017)

I do seem to remember that you can't use delidded CPU's under cold but I'm not sure how true that is??  Not a bad overclock considering..  What sort of volts do you have to use to run at 5.4Ghz??


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 13, 2017)

phill said:


> I do seem to remember that you can't use delidded CPU's under cold but I'm not sure how true that is??  Not a bad overclock considering..  What sort of volts do you have to use to run at 5.4Ghz??


 No actually all extreme overclocking using LN2 on Intel are done with delidded CPUs because Intel's stock TIM on all K series CPUs is good for nothing. And for this build I am trying to get i7-8700K or i7-7700K CPU which I think can result in good OC for me at -30C to -40C.  

*13 Nov 2017*

PSU for the project arrived. Thermaltake Toughpower 1250W RGB PSU, a huge 1250 watts 80 PLUS Titanium power house, best suitable for this build. 
Fitted the case with four LCD thermometers for monitoring temperature of different segments of Phase Changer section. Also started working on custom liquid cooling for the GPU.


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing this beast up and running   Thanks for the pics and updates!!


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 15, 2017)

*15 Nov 2017
Making of Vertical GPU mount*
As we all know the Thermaltake Core WP100 Super Tower Chassis don’t support vertical GPU mounting. But in my SUPERBUILD I want to install GPU vertically with hard tubing liquid cooling solution. So need to make a vertical GPU mount for this case. 











Will be modding old motherboard tray for PCI-e mounting plate and use PCI-e riser cable for graphics card installation.



























































































Vertical GPU Mounting bracket is done. Next have to cut few holes in the case back panel for installation of this bracket.


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Nov 20, 2017)

*20 Nov 2017*
Vertical GPU mounting done. Need little finishing but will do that after I have received remaining hardware for the build.


----------

